# The Adventures of Fluffy-RIP and Monsters-RIP



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

This blog is for Fluffy and Monsters.

As some of you know I left Feb 13-16 and sent the 2 of them over to my parents place so I could go visit my sister and bring her home.  Well the bunny's are back and Fluffy is giving the bunny but  This is the first time I have ever had that from him. Monsters on the other hand is happy to have me and her old Mommy back. She didn't hold on to those kisses for long, she gave them out as soon as she had skin to kiss.

Fluffy is also battling URI
Here's a couple of photos of them before I left.
Fluffy Sleeping





Fluffy showing he can have helicopter ears





Monsters is also having old age related problems
Monsters having an off day so I hugged her and wrapped her up.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 18, 2009)

Awwww look at them! They're so cute! :inlove:


Lol at Fluffy giving you the butt. He'll get over it soon when he sees that you're the one with the treats! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

OH CRAP treats. Will to go get some more banana chips. They ate all them over at the parents house.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww, Fluffy! I love Fluffy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh My Goodness, your Babies are so darn cute.

More pictures please.

Susan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a photo from tonight.

Monsters is hugging Fluffy. You can sort of see her arm over Fluffy.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww! Fluffy looks squishied! Is Fluffy a head tilt bun?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

In every photo I have of the 2 of them he is squished. Yep Fluffy is my head tilt boy.

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Fluffy looks squishied! Is Fluffy a head tilt bun?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a few more Photo's of Fluffy being squished my Monsters.













This looks like Fluffy is getting even.





Monsters saying I'm doing anything.











Sorry the last 3 photo's are big. I don't have the energy to make them smaller


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 21, 2009)

WAAAAAH CUUUUUUUTE


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm jealous! I wish my bunnies would squish-cuddle each other! :cry2


----------



## Becca (Feb 22, 2009)

Awwwh how cute!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep Monster's loves to sit on top of poor Fluffy. Tonight I have Monsters in my lap while I read/skim thru the blogs, I don't think she's feeling to well. She a dirty bum this morning and my mom picked her not realizing she still had some on her and mom got some poo on her shirt. LOL.

Fluffy is just lying around cleaning himself up. He's very good at keeping clean.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

This is the Slideshow I did for Monsters. Some of you may have seen this when I posted it in the main forum but it should also be placed here. [flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/wp2p8A59IxI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 6, 2009)

Update on Monsters and Fluffy,

Monsters and a slight Tummy trouble but she is better now. And Fluffy is still his same funny self.

Today when my sister got home I brought the buns out to play in my room and my sister gave them some water. Monsters was very thirsty but had Fluffy bugging her the whole time I thought maybe it was 'cause he wanted some, so I had my sister move Monsters out of the way so he could put his head in but he didn't want any. Silly boy.

After he stopped bugging her I had him come to me so I could give him a banana chip but he had to stand up for it. So he did but he fell over before I could give it to him, so he picked himself up back up but I looked disoriented as to where he was, he stood up on the humidifier then stupid up on the fan then came back over to me. He such a weird boy.

Sorry I don't have any new photo's to share. I promise some soon.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 6, 2009)

[align=center]*I have exciting news
*[/align]
Monsters can officially jump onto my bed!!!!  My sister and I were sitting on my bed and she just jumped up and said hi, looking for a banana chip. Thought maybe she was using me to get up but she wasn't. I never thought in a million years she would jump up my bed.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 6, 2009)

The other day my mom went out and bought some Kaytee Corn-Bedding. 
I know have 6 bags of this one




and 3 bays of this one



, plus I still have a bag of Yesterdays News and 1 bag of the generic Carefresh. I think now I have enough litter for the year


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

Today I did the math and Monsters is 12 years old. She'll be 13 on Oct 31. I think she's probably the oldest bunny on the board. I took new photo's today. Monsters looking for her banana chip







Fluffy looking for his chip




Fluffy looking cute 








Monsters and Fluffy 







And me with Monsters








And me with Fluffy







With these two photo's of fluffy you notice the first one is head is leaning over that just something he does when you pick him up.


----------



## PepnFluff (Mar 11, 2009)

Aww, tis my babies!!!! 
I must say, Fluffy is looking, very fluffy!  
I will be expecting more pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pictures of very cute Bunnies.

Ã`d be careful with that corn litter. It isn`t the greatest for bunnies. We used it with Buttercup way back before we knew anything about bunnies. It`s very fattening, he loved it, all he did was eat the litter. He became very chubby.

Susan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 11, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great pictures of very cute Bunnies.
> 
> Ã`d be careful with that corn litter. It isn`t the greatest for bunnies. We used it with Buttercup way back before we knew anything about bunnies. It`s very fattening, he loved it, all he did was eat the litter. He became very chubby.
> 
> Susan


Well so far they haven't eaten any of it. I don't care for it cause Fluffy likes to lay in the box and it gets into his fur . I think I might put it on the bottom of the box and put something else over top of it.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 12, 2009)

teheeeee i have to admit i just love fluffy!! He's just *too adorable* sooooooooo cute!! cute cute cute!

blaaaaaah!!!!! cute!!!!

x


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

The webcam doesn't do him any justice does it?? He's much more cuter in the photo's.

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> teheeeee i have to admit i just love fluffy!! He's just *too adorable* sooooooooo cute!! cute cute cute!
> 
> blaaaaaah!!!!! cute!!!!
> 
> x


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

So nice to see a picture of you.

Can I post a picture of you and Kristina from the Rabbit Jumping Show?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

*Yep go ahead. There's an older photo of me in my other blog 

Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> So nice to see a picture of you.
> 
> Can I post a picture of you and Kristina from the Rabbit Jumping Show?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Yep go ahead. There's an older photo of me in my other blog
> *


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Those pictures of you holding Fluffy make me think two things... Either Fluffy is bigger than I thought... or you are smaller, stature-wise, than I thought! It's funny seeing the bunny-to-parent comparison! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 12, 2009)

monster.. is mine!!!!lol
he does look big. what breed is he? sorry if gender of bun is wrong


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> monster.. is mine!!!!lol
> he does look big. what breed is he? sorry if gender of bun is wrong


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo You can't take Monster's from me. She's my sweet heart. I love her to bits.

As for Fluffy I got no idea what breed he is. Boz said American Fuzzy Lop when she saw him but honesly I got NO idea. I can tell you that he is a "Lop" of some sort. lol. But that's as far as my knowledge goes.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Those pictures of you holding Fluffy make me think two things... Either Fluffy is bigger than I thought... or you are smaller, stature-wise, than I thought! It's funny seeing the bunny-to-parent comparison! :biggrin2:


Well I don't know. I am short and Fluffy is well...... special. So he could be bigger that you figured he was. I will try and get some photo's of him sleeping all stretched out so you can see his length better.
I don't know if you can from the photo but my sister and I are only 5'something


----------



## irishlops (Mar 12, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > monster.. is mine!!!!lol
> ...


a cute sort of lop......lol
oh, ill let you off now monster.. but i will be back...lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishlops wrote: *
> ...


Ok. I guess i'll have to train Fluffy to be a guard bunny, that's his Girl Friend your trying to steal.
Fluffy is the cutest head-tilt lop out there. He's my special boy.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does he have problems turning a certain way? I've seen critters with head-tilt or ear problems that couldn't turn a certain way. You know what I mean? Like they couldn't turn right, only left? Something like that...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

Why yes he does. He either goes strait or to the........

Ok now your making me think on an empty tummy. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 12, 2009)

His head it tilted to the right. So he only turns to the right and runs in circles to the right. 
Here's a photo of his head tilted just a bit. This photo was taken Oct 08, 1 year after.


----------



## Becca (Mar 12, 2009)

Awwwh bless 

See I FINALLY looked at your blog 

Can't wait for more PICTURES..... *hint hint*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2009)

Last night Monsters wasn't feeling well. She stopped using her back legs for the most part. This morning she was no better so we made a trip to see the vet. We have decided to make Monsters as comfortable as possible. Read more here.

Fluffy doesn't grasp the concept yet that his girl friend could use his support. He's more interested in food.

Monsters yesterday afternoon, she wrapped her self around the chair.





More photo's coming there uploading.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's a few photo's of the 2 of them looking cute.








Nose photo's


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 20, 2009)

[align=center]Update on Monsters
[align=left]
Today Monsters seems to a bit better she's hopping around a little bit. She loves the drugs she's on. Well she loved the first 2 try's but the 2nd one I think she might not of enjoyed it as much as the first. She usually asks for more but not so much. It sappose to taste like sour apples and sure smells that way.
Monsters has been sleeping in my room since Tuesday night and I don't seem to notice. Usually my allergies would kick in but nope.  I guess my air purifier is doing the job. Fluffy has been sleeping alone but he gets out to visit her when we were home. Today they were both out while I was at work. My sister actually watched them.
When Monsters falls over it's always on her weak side which is her right and can't right her self because her good leg is on top. Poor Girl. I have to go pick her up now. Photo's uploading now. 
[/align][/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 20, 2009)

Some of you know that I also have 2 other bunny's that don't live with me and my mom has 1. Smokies and D.C. are my 2 baby's well not baby's any more but there the youngest and Snookiums is my mom's bunny.

This is Smokies








This is D.C., stands for Dark Chocolate.








Pictures of the 2 of them together.








Pictures of Snookiums.








Pictures of Smookies with Snookiums.


----------



## Becca (Mar 20, 2009)

Awwh cute pictures!! 
Glad Monsters likes her drugs and is doing a little better. Its great your allergies haven't messed anything up! GO AIR PURIFIER! I need one of those so the bunnies can come in more often without mum sneezing...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 21, 2009)

Update on Monsters
[align=left]
Today when I came home and entered my room where Monsters was she hopped over to me say hi. I love it when she does that. She has been hopping a lot today. Since I got home I have in and out of my room finishing my taxes. Which are officially done and sent away and Monsters has been following me out to check on me. I am so glad that Monsters seems to be doing very good  Fluffy has been paying a little more attention to her as well.  
Monsters was NOT receptive towards the drugs tonight. I was holding her and my sister was trying to give it her but she didn't want to open her mouth. So I had take the syringe and put in the side of her mouth so she would take it. I think she has finally learned we are give her medacam.

Here's a photo of Monster's lying down in her dog bed. Now does this look Comfortable to you?





I will try tomorrow and take some more photo's of the way she positions her head.
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 21, 2009)

That is so cute! She's peeking out at you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2009)

HA I never thought of it like that. I guess she is isn't she.

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That is so cute! She's peeking out at you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I lost the update
And i'm really tired to redo it.

The update was not much of a change from yesterday.
Sorry no new photo's Photobucket not working for me.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2009)

I really thought I was gonna have a good today. I get up say hi to Monster's who's living in my room and she looks good. She's hopping around better. Then I head to work my friend asks me how bunny was 'cause I talk about the 2 of them a lot and I told her she's was doing good then another co-worker chimed in and asked when she was going to 'die'. That is the last thing I needed someone to say. I was hurt, my feelings were hurt. This co-worker said oh i'm just joking. My friend and I were like that's not funny at all.
GAHHHHHH I just wanted to smack her.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 26, 2009)

Because I don't have enough problems. Extend Stomach Monsters is having more problems.:nerves1:sigh:

ray: Monsters is gonna need some good vibes to help her through what ever it is.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 26, 2009)

Photo Update

Fluffy napping









The 2 of them snuggling





Monsters enjoying her hay





Monsters not feeling to well


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

That picture of them snuggling has a serious "AWWW!" factor! I hope Monsters starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2009)

Monsters has been having some good and bad days. Friday was a bad day. I thought I was gonna loose her while I as at work, or have to take her Sat to see the vet.  But when I came home she was all cheered up and looking great, happy to see her mommy. She came running to me when I came to the living room to see her.

I have photo's of all 4 bun's uploading.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2009)

[align=center]First up is D.C.

Trying to squeezing his little body between the cage's[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]





D.C. doesn't sit still long enough to get a good photo's[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left]Yes I know his nails are long. I can't seem to find the nail clippers at my parents house.
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2009)

[align=center]Second up is Smokies



















 Smokies looking at Snookiums

 




[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2009)

[align=center]Last but not least
Monsters and Fluffy

Monsters napping











Fluffy sleeping, It's what he does best![/align][align=center]Who wouldn't want to kiss that nose?
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Monsters and Fluffy together[/align][align=center]The Happy Couple
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Those pictures of Fluffy and Monsters always make me melt. They're just so cute when they're squished together! <3

This picture of Monsters reminds me of a dragon guarding its pile of gold... Or something like that... (think of a dragon in a cave full of gold/treasure, they're always laying on top of it and resting their head on something "valuable").


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

If you liked those photo's you should check out these
[align=center]Is it a crime?[/align][align=center]Is it a crime for Cuteness overload?? I went to my parents place today and brought Monsters along as my wanted me too. So I had the webcam going so I could show Becca and Ali my other bunny's at my parents place. As I brought the other 2 out 1 by 1 I left them next to monsters and there was nothing but LOVE.

From left to right you have D.C., Smokies then Monsters





Loving in this photo






























All these Photo's were taken in my parents basement. The seats are taken out from by dad's van as he need room for his job.

Nose Photo's next




[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2009)

Monsters cute Nose, Notice her whiskers?





Smokies big Nose, Notice her whiskers?






D.C.'s Nose, you can't see his whiskers good but they are little and curly.






For some reason Smokies whiskers are very short. We have come to the conclusion that maybe D.C. is snaking on them. lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2009)

[align=center]Monsters and Fluffy sharing lettuce






































[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 6, 2009)

Update on Monsters

Monsters has had 3 really good nights. I've been waking up and finding her dry and clean bum!!!! YAH. I think i've finally figure out what 'cause her poopy bum and the culprit is NOT the greens but IS the banana chips, to her disappointment she longer gets lots of chips just a small piece. I think all the sugar in them is what is 'causeing the GI upset.

I am now an offical owner a Mint plant, Monsters tends to stick her nose up at it but Fluffy has no problems eatting the leaves. If I rub the leaf on her she might eat it after words.

Monsters longer needs us to hide her meds on lettuce. She's taking it like a champ again and wants more.

Wednesday will be 3 weeks since we saw the vet, and she's not showing signs of giving up yet!!!!!!!!!!!!! The vet said she's likely to go in days and weeks. Monsters obviously didn't hear the vet as she's still going STRONG!

Monsters is still in love with me. Every time I get up she has to follow me. If she see's i'm leaving, she'll come to door and look at me, like don't leave me mommy. And when I'm gone my sister says she looks for me.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2009)

I love the "Lady and the Tramp"-style pics!

It's good you've figured out what was causing her poopy bum and Monsters is eating more too. Go Monsters, go! Such a sweet girl with a strong will. [[hugs]]
arty0002:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a cute photo of Monsters resting her head on her dog bed errr I mean bunny bed!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 10, 2009)

Last night my sister but both buns in bed, I guess 'cause Monsters was showing she was a little weak in the legs.

I pulled them 1 by 1 this morning and Monsters was first so I could give her some pellets without Fluffy eatting them.

Once I pulled Fluffy out I brought out some lettuce for them to eat. Fluffy is the funniest lettuce eater I know. He paws at the lettuce to bring it closer to him then he picks it up the leaf and tosses it up and starts to eat it. He only ate the leaf part of his pieces. And he also was being a brat once he was done he went over to Monsters who was happily eating her piece and he steals it out her mouth. Not once but twice. Poor Monsters didn't get to enjoy her salad with the disruption of Fluffy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2009)

Bunny update
Monsters is still going strong, not showing any signs she's ready to go  About once a week her legs get weak so she spends the night caged with fluffy. 
Monsters is my little follow me every where bunny. If I get up and leave she's not far behind or 1 step in front so you are almost tripping on her cause she stops to make sure she's going in the right direction. If i'm not home she's usually stay's in my room and is on/over the edge of her bunny bed. Even tho she can go out and find my sister her former mommy who she doesn't love anymore. She's mine all MINE!!!!!!! 

Fluffy has is turned into a mischievous bunny. He is always on the hunt for food. He'll eat just about anything he can find, weather it's good or bad for him. Heaven for big you change the garbage and put it on the floor for a min 'cause you'll have Fluffy checking it out for you.

Me update
You guys/gals probably don't know that I was in the Saskatoon Lions Band(marching band) for 8 years I think. I learned to play many different instruments. The 2 that I'm good at are Clarinet and Flute. Well yesterday I was board while waiting for my friend to come pick me up so we could hang out so I went into my closet and picked out a Flute music book and searched for my Flute which was in the storage closet which I pulled out and picked it up and put it together. The book I choose had a cd which you can play with. I haven't played in years and I forgot most my finger positions doh! But after a while of playing them came back to me  
I forgot how much I liked playing my Flute.

That's it for now. No new photo's today.


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2009)

Awh cool - can you play on webcam to me one time? Wait that sounds so awful... can you play the flute and i will listen on webcam one day? Gosh that could of been nasty then!

Anywaaay moving on! Glad Fluffy is okay


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL. Becca. I understand


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanx Becca for listing to my very out of practice flute playing.


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Thanx Becca for listing to my very out of practice flute playing.


It was perfectly fine - I enjoyed it!
I liked the Forest gump one


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2009)

So I know Ali has been waiting patienly for these photo's. But has anyone wondered what happends when you don't listen to the vet and keep to adorable baby bunnies of either sex together?

Smokies










D.C.






And the 2 of them together









And what happens after there together to long she makes a nest


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

last left hand pic is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like a gorgeous nest she made! WOW - they sure are cute together!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 25, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Looks like a gorgeous nest she made! WOW - they sure are cute together!!


She did a wonderful job with that nest. Doesanyone want tosee what went into the nest?


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

ME ME ME ME!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> ME ME ME ME!


Me too, me too! *bounces up and down like an over-excited child*


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 27, 2009)

is it rude to ask why you're letting them reproduce?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 27, 2009)

*FlopsnWills wrote: *


> is it rude to ask why you're letting them reproduce?


Umm YES.. Just so you know I didn't do it on purpose, it was an ACCIDENTAL LITTER. I was young they were young and it happened. While she was pregnant I had my boy FIXED and after the litter was weaned she was FIXED. I never intend to for that to happen. People make mistakes ok.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 27, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ME ME ME ME!
> ...


Just so everyone knows Smokies had this litter YEARS Ago. Just thought I would share with you her beautiful babies.

Ok for you two I'll share these photo's with you. 

Newborn












A few days or weeks older












That's it for now. I'll post more in a few days


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Aww! Smokies made such cute little wrigglies! :biggrin2: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 27, 2009)

They are so adorable! Do you still know anyone who has one of the kits?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 28, 2009)

No we dont know anyone with those kits. Mom kept the mismarked one but sadly he as his playmate Oreo passes away a few years ago in a terriable accident in my grandparents backyard where my parents were living.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 28, 2009)

While I've been off the past few days that means Fluffy and Monsters get a little more free time out of bedroom. Well on Sunday Fluffy went into my sisters room as was eyeing an open pack of sweet & sour sauce that was on the bottom shelf of her night stand. My sister knew he was looking at it and had kicked him out of her room but later that night he took Monsters with him back into her bedroom since she left her door open and was in the living room, they ate a bit before I came out of room looking for the 2 of them 'cause Monsters doesn't usually go anywhere. Monsters had an upset tummy the next day but nope not fluffy.

Yesterday Kris and I went and picked some groceries with mom but just dropped everything off and only put away what was necessary, bad move on your part. Later that night the buns were out and Guess who was into something he shouldn't of been???????? Yep you guessed it Fluffy, we had bread on the floor so he chewed thru the bread bag and chewed pieces from over half the loaf  You would think with all that bread in his tummy he might not feel well? Nope he's just fine. He has tummy of Stone I think. He can get anything and no problems arise except that his Mommy gets mad and then he gets time out.

On to Monsters. Her back leg is starting to cause her problems. I put the bottom of there cage into my room to contain the hay so it's not all over the floor. Well when she hops into it she ends up hitting her sore back leg on way in  So I put box close up so now she has to jump onto the box then into the cage but once she's in the cage I think she falls as you can hear her slidingaround in the cage. and she always falls with her bad foot under her so she cant get up  So that means I end up getting up thru the night to pick her up and putting her back her bunny bed with a bit of hay.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *FlopsnWills wrote: *
> 
> 
> > is it rude to ask why you're letting them reproduce?
> ...


i made the same mistake. i seprated my to rabbits. they got i with each other and mated. she had 3 babies. it was a mistake. i learnt the hard way as they died.
both are spayed/neteured. if that was a question directed at me i would find that rude. but i know your intentions were good.
i know rebbbeca and she is respndible, kind, loyal and loving person. and every one makes mistakes.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanx Elena. It was a mistake on my part, they were left together a bit to long. But all that matters is she had a healthy litter and the mistake was corrected.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 28, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Thanx Elena. It was a mistake on my part, they were left together a bit to long. But all that matters is she had a healthy litter and the mistake was corrected.



its ok. your *says proudly* my friend :blushan:
my caramel had a seemingly healthly litter aswell.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

EEEEEEKKKK I just saw your pm. I so need to check my pms more often. My babies!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 3, 2009)

I guess I should put up the last set of photo's. I'll try and do that tonight after work


----------



## sharper (May 3, 2009)

omg new babies! *thud*


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

*sharper wrote: *


> omg new babies! *thud*


If you read that was a litter born years ago.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 11, 2009)

I will add the new photo's once I get my new laptop, which should be this week I hope. My laptop over heats if it thinks i'm going to do something it doesn't like  

I also have new photo's of Monsters and Fluffy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 22, 2009)

Sorry for the long wait for the photo's.
Smokies babies a few days older.



























Thats all the photo's I have of them.


I had new Monsters and Fluffy pictures but I didn't get them uploaded as I was waiting for my new laptop to arrive and somehow the laptop deleted most of the photo's 

So there wont be any new Monsters and Fluffy photo's till we move to a new place.

Edited cause I'm tired and got confused on which bunnies lived with me.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 25, 2009)

:cry1:Today is a very sad day, Monster is deterating on me fast. Just yesterday she could hop a bit. It looks like her nerolgical state is deminishing. There isn't to much left to do but make her comfortable.

I dont want to see her go. :cry1:

I'd to thank Ali for talking to me this morning, she's been helping me thru this hole thing. Hugs to you Ali.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> :cry1:Today is a very sad day, Monster is deterating on me fast. Just yesterday she could hop a bit. It looks like her nerolgical state is deminishing. There isn't to much left to do but make her comfortable.
> 
> I dont want to see her go. :cry1:
> 
> I'd to thank Ali for talking to me this morning, she's been helping me thru this hole thing. Hugs to you Ali.


ray::hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 25, 2009)

Big hugs to you Becka, and your two. Whatever happens, Monsters is in great hands.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 25, 2009)

ray:



I'm thinking of you and Monsters.... I know you are taking great care of her:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 25, 2009)

Thanx Claire and Jen.

Monsters is a little fighter. We had our eviction hearing earlier today and when we came home I was going out of town for a bit and Kris and Mom were going back to Mom's place so I told them to take Monsters with them so she wasn't here alone. Once I put the lid one I tried to put the door one last but it wasn't working out for me so I unlatched the carrier and pulled the door and Monsters crawled out with her knuckles bent under. It was the cutest thing like she was trying to tell me not to leave.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 26, 2009)

With Monsters unable to move very well I need a new setup for her. 
1st Fluffy has moved over the parents place for a bit and is now visiting Smokies and D.C.
2nd I know have 1 "officially" disabled rabbit and need a new bed setup. Since she can't hold herself up at all when she's in the cage all she'd do is lye down and I can't have that as she'll end up peeing on herself and get dirty and be wet for most the night  So while talking to Dave-Saudade, so he could see her on the webcam I put her on the floor on a pillow. The my brain kicked in and thought that was a better set up than the towels.
3rd here is her new setup for night. We will see how this goes. I'm not putting any water in cage as I don't need any accidents like the water being tipped and getting on to her or worse but we're not going to think that way.

Ok so here's 2 photo's of her.









Does it look like a good setup? Her bum is on a puppy pad and her body is propped up on the pillow.


----------



## FlopsnWills (May 26, 2009)

You're an awesome bunny mom. I'm positive Monsters knows how much you love her. Kudos to you!


----------



## irishlops (May 26, 2009)

i would wet the greens so she is getting water as she eats, saying no water in tere 24/7.
i think she is v. lucked 2 have a mom like you!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 26, 2009)

It looks good, but I worry about water. What about putting a slice of watermelon in that bowl as a way to offer her water without making a mess?


----------



## irishlops (May 26, 2009)

that makes me want water melon now..........


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 26, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> It looks good, but I worry about water.


Sorry I didn't mean to confuse you all. I will give Monsters water in the morning in a bowl and allow her to drink. And more when I get home from work. My sister is home 24/7 so she can also give her water.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2009)

Hi Rebecca!
I've enjoyed reading your blog very much tonight... just read the whole thing.

I'm so sorry to hear that Monsters is doing poorly right now. She' s such a trooper... one of the oldest rabbits on the forum. I really appreciate how much you and your sister do for her...

Methinks the princess needs some watermelon too... I bet she'd love it!

I'll be thinking of you guys. :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 26, 2009)

Well maybe I will go get her some yummy watermelon, I have to go down to the mall anyways 'cause I can't find the flipping screw driver anywhere and I need to take apart my computer desk for the move or no move I don't know. I'll up date that thread when I get back.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Methinks the princess needs some watermelon too... I bet she'd love it!
> 
> I'll be thinking of you guys. :hug:


Well the princes has watermelon and is in haling it as she sits on my lap! She loves it. Her lips are red. I'll try and get a photo when were done.


----------



## irishlops (May 27, 2009)

awh


----------



## JadeIcing (May 27, 2009)

Need pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

Did you want the red nose as well?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 27, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Did you want the red nose as well?


YES!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

Photo and a home movie on it's way!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 27, 2009)

Hooray! More pictures!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

A photo of Monsters with her watermelon 







A video of her eatting her loving watermelon with Red Lips.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG she's standing up on her own

ETA: Forgot she took a couple of hops too!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 27, 2009)

Too adorable! I love how she's like "don't take that away from me, woman!" and the red lips are so cute! 

I'm glad she's feeling better today too! She probably was on the hunt for more watermelon!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 28, 2009)

I wonder if she's buzzed about the watermelon? Thanks so much for finding her some; she looks thrilled!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 28, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I wonder if she's buzzed about the watermelon? Thanks so much for finding her some; she looks thrilled!



LOL, she might of very well be buzzed on the watermelon. Thanks to you and Claire for saggesting it. We a quater slice of a melon at Safeway and picked it up. And she loves it. 

Lets hope this is a sign she's gonna continue to improve. Her right front leg seems to be her the most trouble now. I'll keep on eye on it for the next day and if doesn't improve off to the vest just to make sure. I don't feel anything broken but can't be to carefull with my baby.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 28, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWH I hope Monsters get better soon.
She's in good hands anyways. I'm glad she started to hop a bit. I don't think you should be giving her watermelons, red isnt her colour


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> I don't think you should be giving her watermelons, red isnt her colour


I'll mention that to her but really loves her watermelon.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

Today wasn't much different than yesterday.

Her front right leg is bothering her or something. It just seem to go into a good position it always wants to behind her good leg. After talking to Randy he said I should get her checked out and get x-rays done. So I'll call tomorrow and see when I can get her in.

She is very perky when she see's or hear's me when she's in bed. She tries to lift her self up to say hi, it's so cute. I offered her a baby carrot for a premidnight snack and she didn't want me to hold it for her, she's a big girl didn't appreciate my help.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

I talked to Julie/TreasuredFriendand she's going to send me photo's of slings she's made her disabled kids to help keep them moving.

I can't wait for that.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

Called the vet clinic today and we might be going see the vet today. The next available day isn't till June 8th and the Clerk answering the phone didn't think she should wait that long.

A good way to get lots of kisses from Monsters is to rub her tummy. She loved it and so did I.


----------



## Saudade (May 29, 2009)

Lucy sends her luv and best wishes. Monsters will be in our thoughts all night.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

Thanx Dave and Lucy. I'll let you know if we go in. Still no phone call.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 29, 2009)

Aww, that's so sweet that she loves belly rubs! I'll keep sending good thoughts your way. She's such a sweet girl, and she didn't want you to hold the carrot because she saw you take away her watermelon!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> she didn't want you to hold the carrot because she saw you take away her watermelon!



You could be right on there.

I called the University back and only 1 of the exotics is there today and she's really busy hasn't checked messages yet. I could bring Monsters in as an emergency but no guarantee I would see the exotic vet  So we are going to wait for the vet to call back and then decide what we are going to do.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 29, 2009)

The Vet called back I'm taking Monsters in this Monday at 2:30. Unless her condition changes over the weekend.

I held Monsters up to my sister and Monsters refused to kiss her. She knows that Kris has no faith in her


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

This Weekend Monsters has been able to stand up on her own for a bit with her good left front leg. She doesn't;t like when I lye her on her side as I don't want her to try taking off and hurt her legs.

I have a new setup again for her, never satisfied with it until it looks right.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

Are we going to get photos of her new set up. Are you still thinking vet tomorrow?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

Yah I can take new photo's. Yah still going to the vets tomorrow. She's still not using her right arm. My sister got up and told me to look at Monsters so I did there she was standing up in the corner of her cage there's a towel there for extra cusion so if she wanted to she could made a hop for it. I had her laying down so thats a good sign she manged to get herself upright which has been a problem for a while.

Monsters and I will go take new photo's for everyone assuming I can remember where I put the camera.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

Photo's of Monsters new setup as requested.

1 + 2 show the cage. I rolled up her blankest and put them on the side of her cage so if she does fall over she wont hit her precious head on the cage.










3 shows how Monsters is normally lying in her cage.






4 shows gives you an idea where Monsters was standing up when I found her earlier, except she was more in the corner looking at the kitchen.






Monsters is a very good lap bunny. My sister made us lunch and of course Monsters needs to know what your having so she can try it out. Well she had a taste of bread and wanted more. She only got a very tiny piece.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

looks like a cozy little home


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 31, 2009)

I had Monsters with me in bed for a bit and had to get to do something so I left her lying on the bed alone and gives me such a sad face, cause she loves to held.

*



*


----------



## Becca (May 31, 2009)

^ aaaaaww so cute! Emily said shes cute too!!
I love her little home! Very snuggly and practical at least she won't hurt her head :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 31, 2009)

Give her a kiss for me.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 1, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Give her a kiss for me.


I would love to.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 1, 2009)

What a sweetie! Let us know how it goes at the vet's.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 1, 2009)

Well were finally home after a long stay at the vets waiting for the meds and then stopped to look at a 2bd basement suite.

The couldn't feel any fractures in her front leg and felt like I did that it most likely is a neurological problem. I asked if we could give her Metacam as well as the Tramadol and said yes, but told me about the side affects of Metacam which I know and understand. Right now I want quality of Life and not quantity. 

So Monsters is getting .18ml tonight of Metacam then we go down to .09ml and continue the Tramodol twice a day at .06ml. We are going to try the Metacam for a week and see how she does with.

She was visably scared when were at the vets, she was shaking a bit and looked frighten. I held once we got to the campus and walked to the clinic. And once left the clinic to keep her calm and relaxed. I brought pellets and water for her just in case. She ate most of the pellets while we were there and drank some water when we meet up with mom.

I think thats it, thanx for reading!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 1, 2009)

Forgot to say that Monsters weight has dropped to 1.36kg for 1.61kg from March. I am free feeding her Alfalfa pellets which has gone really well no soft poops yet. She's still loving her watermelon.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are 2 links to the University's website where Monsters gets all her excellent care.

*[size="-1"][font="Arial,Helvetica"]Small Animal Clinic[/font][/size]*
The vet is Dr. Parker and she's in charge of the Exotic Dept and very nice.

The Exotic dept also runs the[size="-1"][font="Arial,Helvetica"] Avian & Wildlife Medicine Service[/font][/size]

*Avian & Wildlife Medicine Faculty*
Dr. Dennilyn Parker
*Avian & Wildlife Medicine Intern*
Dr. Cynthia Chow - We like her, she's nice and I don't want her to leave at the end of the month
Dr. Robert Adamski - Dont care for him.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 2, 2009)

I Prop Monsters up last night so she could sit up and eat. I feed her more Watermelon.












The aftermath of eating Watermelon












I tried hard to get a photo of her tounge licking her feet but wasn't quick enough for her.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 2, 2009)

More kisses coming for Monsters.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Those watermelon pictures are adorable!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 3, 2009)

Monsters had a rough night last night. When I got home she was wet so I gave her a wash and blow dried her so she didn't go back to bed wet. After I felt she was dry I put her into bed. Later my sister said she was shivering so I asked her to bring her to me with her blanket.

I laid her down and she was shivering a bit and grinding her teeth. I grabbed by blow dryer and warmed her up a bit more and patted her head so she knew I was here with her. We were up till 2am before she stopped, and had a few pieces of leaves and pellets, and I felt she was better and ready to go to bed. I thought about leaving her on the bed with me all night but was worried I might accidentally hurt her while I'm sleeping.

This Morning she looked good had lots of poopies waiting for me to dispose of for her. She took her meds like normal and wants more.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, poor girl. What a rough night for the both of you. Glad she's feeling better today!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 4, 2009)

Pressure Sores

ETA: Going to Vets Tuesday June 9 at 3pm


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 5, 2009)

After we got from our outing I brought Monsters in to my room to lie down with me on the bed. I think we both enjoyed it. I had her sit up so she wasn't lying on her side.

Monsters watching me checkout Facebook.









After a few hours of sitting with me I put her to bed so she could eat and have some water and she was standing up for a bit.












And a short clip of her standing up on her own for a few seconds. You can see how she wont put pressure on her right foot.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hehe! Monsters is so cute! In this picture, she looks like a stalker-bunny!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 6, 2009)

My baby girl is no stalker! She was just checking things out. She loves to sit with her mommy as I'm the only one who gives her the attention she wants and needs.

Last night after work I picked up my girl and brought her to bed like usual and we had a good time. We typed out a message to Julie as she was telling me not to let the vet tell me to let my girl go. Well Monsters defiantly still has the 3 A's going for. 

My sister had gave her some spring greens before I got home and she still had some left so I grabbed it up along with her and was giving her 1 piece at a time and when the leaf came close to her mouth she would grab it from me. She still has an Attitude and Appetite there! and once she was done with her greens I got kisses, so that's the last A, Affection. 

Monsters is standing up a little more each day before falling over


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm glad she's still there with the 3 A's, and is improving in her balance. She's such a sweet girl.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't mean anything bad by a stalker!  It's just funny how the picture has her little eyes over the blanket like, "I see youuuu!".  I'm glad that she's got the three A's going on for her. Good luck, little Monsters!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so happy right now you wouldn't believe me. I pulled Monsters out her cage as she fell over and need to be cleaned and she needed a bath. She looked very unsteady on her feet but I thought I would try something with her. I tempted Monsters down the hallway with Banana chip and she followed. She wasn't hopping but she walked slow and steady on her own I didn't help her. 

This is progress and I'm so pleased with her and me  I will continue this everyday so she doesn't loose any more mussel on her legs.

EEEKKK I'm just so happy for her. :blushan:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending love to lil' Monsters ~

:jumpforjoy: Keep up the therapy and proving you've got appetite, attitude and affection. You've got a great "mom" who takes such good care of you.

:hearts


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanx Julie she sure does have a good mom. I'll do anything for my bunnies.

Well we went to the vet on Tuesday and the vet picked off the scab from her pressure sore and put a bandage over the area. That we will take off tomorrow.

Monsters is still improving. She's walking more and standing up longer  My sister informed me that she has falling over and was able to get her self upright without help  Which she hasn't been able to do in a long time. She gained .02kg which isn't much but that means she loose any more weight in the week since we were just their.

I have a couple of videos and few photo's uploading to share.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

[align=center]Pictures from June 9th
[/align][align=left]
I made my sister sit with Monsters while I went to visit a friend. Here are a few photo's of Kris and Monsters hanging out.







[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]Pictures from June 10th[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]I took Monsters out of her bed after work and let her walk around a bit.[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]I've had enough I'm gonna rest now.
[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]I was trying to tempt Monsters out of her cage with a banana chip bu she's not ready for that yet.[/align][align=left]






[/align][align=left]I put her up on the blankets so she was higher than the lip of the cage but she still didn't get out well. She kinda of fell out.[/align][align=left]



[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]Home video of Monsters walking[/align][align=left]Monsters walking is a good thing as she lost muscle in her right leg as she wasn't using for a week. She's getting stronger each day still a bit shaky but thats to be expected. 
[/align][align=left]

[/align][align=left]

[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]A photo of Monsters bandage[/align][align=left]




[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a really bad memory... Why does Monsters have mobility issues, and how old is she (I know she's old(er)). 

It's so good to see that someone doesn't give up on their "handicapable" pet. I've seen many a critter be put down for things less than what Monsters has. It's good to see that she's happy and living her life to the fullest (Find me a bunny that doesn't want to lounge on a bed or couch and get free head rubs?)!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 11, 2009)

Monsters is 12ish. She mobility issues 'cause she's old. She also has some neurological problems which has affected her mobility we believe. If you were to flip her paws underneath her she wont flip them back as she doesn't realize that they are that way. Starting last year we suspected she had arthritis but the recent x-ray didn't show it but did show that she has worn out her right back hip and that's why she is weak on that leg. 

Kelly none of my 4 bunnies will lunge at me  They will be more than happy to sit and be petted  and no I wont trade 

Of all the bunnies I've had in my life all of them have been very sweet. The bunnies that we rescued on the other hand some were little bit feisty. We had a small orange guy that didn't liked to be held and would nip you. We also had a LARGE white girl who I named Prescus who was an extremely angry bunny and wanted nothing to do with anyone and would lunge and bite you if your hands were in your space. They both went to someone who lived on a farm I think.

Here are some links from the start of her problems.
Jan 20 2009
March 18 2009
May 23 2009
June 20 2009


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

Fluffy RIP June 16 2009


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just saw your RB post. I'm so sorry, Rebecca.  :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

The last photo I took of Monsters and Fluffy together. This was taken over at mom and dad's. I took Monsters with me.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Any ideas as to what happened?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 16, 2009)

They were so sweet together. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok on a brighter note Monsters is getting stronger  Normally I don't put the lid on Monsters cage 'cause there was no point 'is she cant jump out. Well that has changed. 

My sister has been falling a sleep on the futon lately and woke up in the middle of night to find Monsters MIA LOL. Who would of thought :?. So Monsters now has to be fully caged unless someone is watching her. 

Once we move I hope to make her an NIC cage. Not sure where i'm going to set it up but I will find room. There's another member of RO who isn't active who will give me her grids that she's not using.

I have Monsters up on the bed and earlier she was trying to take off on me. Silly girl.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 17, 2009)

Stress free Move


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 17, 2009)

OMG I jsut had a heart attack. I had Monsters out in my room not paying attention to her and I just looked up and I couldn't find her anywhere, not in my room, not in my sisters room, not in the bathroom, kitchen, living room. I looked like 3 times for her everywhere just couldn't see her. So I thought maybe she went behind my dresser which I had out a little ways from the wall, I pulled it away slowly just incase and inch by inch didn't see her untill 1 more inch we saw her laying down not moving and my heart started pounding:nerves1. I quickly picked her up and she looked at me like what?? I had my sister put her to bed immediatly, boy was she unhappy. I gave her some water and hay and she looked at me like she did nothing wrong and wanted out.

Sigh. Scary moment.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 17, 2009)

That little booger! :shock:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 18, 2009)

Monsters not eating


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

RIP Monsters June 18 2009


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't want to do this but I think I'm going to close out this blog. The Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters are now continuing over the Bridge. Where I know they are happy. 

Once I get settled into our new place I'll take home my other 2 bunnies Smokies and D.C.. They will get there own blog together.


I hope you all understand my decision.

Please post your thoughts about the passing of my 2 beautiful bunnies in Rebecca's Rabbit Warren Tribute all my babies who are at the bridge or in the Rainbow Bridge Announcements Fluffy and Monsters


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I understand. :rose::hug:


----------

